
Show HN: Make Tweeting simple again - herbst
https://tweee.co/
======
achairapart
Out of curiosity, why do you need permissions to:

\- Read Tweets from your timeline.

\- See who you follow, and follow new people.

\- Update your profile.

Also, Twitter asks authorization for "Tweet.li App" while the actual website
is called Tweee.co, I found that a bit confusing.

~~~
herbst
All good points. Initially i wanted to make more than what it is now, there is
absolutely no code that would require that functionality i assume its just the
default settings from omniauth.

I change the app name, and also sorry for the late answer.

------
herbst
I have this running for a while now and use it for a lot of different stuff.
Please dont abuse it, but feel free to integrate it where ever you need it.

------
srikondoji
Can u schedule tweets, dms?

~~~
herbst
Sorry for the late answer, no we dont do that. Its really just that. You can
tweet but without all the bullshit twitter forces on you to use their API
today

